# Need some help from blue water guys



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been seeing everyone's reports with all the wahoo and I'm dieing to go and as of now Sunday looks like my weather window, Im trying to knock a wahoo off the bucket list, can anyone help me out and send me the Hilton's chart for the next few days and or tell me where I should go, I have all the necessary rods and reels and was thinking about pulling 2 yozuri Bonita's 2 islanders with ballyhoo and 2 tuna clones with ballyhoo, and Input or suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Run to the edge throw your lines in then troll to the nipple then the elbow. That's what I'd do.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Where are you going out of?


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

im going out of pensacola pass


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys! I'm ready to tackle
Them now


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Work the weedline.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

If for some reason you can't find a hoo on one of those excellent lure choices. Try a 10 once anteater jig on some 40 pound wire below grass lines or anything floating. Or a 12-18 inch hard tail on a stinger freelined around any of the above structures. I've caught them like that when you can't buy a bite.


----------

